# Edwards Radial5 converted to metric



## Michael Rosenbauer (Nov 13, 2019)

Introducion:
I found the Plan for the Edwards Radial 5 at "CRABCAD" the plan was "provided" as open cource by Robert Sigler.
My decision was to convert the drawings to metric dimensions draw them with DesignCAD and machine it.
Some drawings are modified, because I feel not convenient with Mr. Siglers solutions.
When I draw the plan I was easy convicted to modify my small mill Optimum BF20 to a CNC version.
Some of the parts are not realy able to realise with a conventional mill for example the cam disc. 

I started with the cam housing, and then with the crank housing.


----------



## josodl1953 (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks nice! I made my  Edwards camring without the help of CNC and it was a hell of a job.
Are you making two  engines?

Jos


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello Jos,
thanks ! Yes I make two . One to sell cheap, just for the material´s at the next project.
I sell the better one ;-).
Can you explain how you machine a cam?
Did you build it imperial ? 
Where did you buy the gears?
I would appreciate if you can help with an adress


----------



## josodl1953 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hallo Michael,
I made a dividing disc with 360 holes and used it to mill each cam lobe according the lift chart that is supplied with the Edwards drawings. It is fully explained in the thread about my Edwards radial 5 build. Because it wat the most difficult part, it was the first part I made. If this didn't work, there was no point  in proceeding  with other parts. Because of this, you will find  the post on this subject in the beginning of the thread.

About gears: the Mädler company in your home country offers a vast range of  metric size gears so  I think  you don't have to use imperial sizes.

Grüsse aus Holland, 
Jos


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello Jos,
yes I could find anything needed by  Mädler. 
 I watched your tread yesterday and I am very impressed of your craftsmanship.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 3, 2019)

I make some progress 
10 Zylinder completed. 27.00mm bore and beginning with the Cylinder heads.
I made 2 tools. One for the Cylinder  finalisation on the laith. 
the second tool is for fixatation of the cylinderhead. You can find it in the vice
I started today with the cylinderheads. I hope I finish them end of next week.
The CNC was also incharged but it was a little fail, I converted the bearing bore up to 14,25 but the bearings I will use have a 14mm outer diameter.  
So I know now the CNC can make it


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 5, 2019)

Just want to know the dimentions


----------



## josodl1953 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi Michael,
Are you using the original size 4-40 cylinder bolts or M3?

Jos


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 8, 2019)

Sorry Jos for the late answer,
I converted the plan to metric and using metric sizes. So I am using M3


----------



## necchiom (Dec 9, 2019)

Impressive. Can U share the metric drawings?


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 9, 2019)

I can, but in what kind of file type  
I made (draw) them with DesignCAD


----------



## necchiom (Dec 9, 2019)

Michael Rosenbauer said:


> I can, but in what kind of file type
> I made (draw) them with DesignCAD


PDF or DXF woud be great!


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 13, 2019)

Sorry necchiom
I am ill at the time. 
I will investigate if my program convert them in a god manner.


----------



## minh-thanh (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi Michael !
free plans or  sell ?


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 14, 2019)

For free! 
Robert Sigler set it for free, so do I.


----------



## necchiom (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## petertha (Dec 15, 2019)

Michael Rosenbauer said:


> I converted the plan to metric and using metric sizes. So I am using M3



Hi Michael, just curious. Did you redesign the cam ring & planetary gear assembly dimensions around metric gears or did you stay with original imperial gears?


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey Peter nice to hear from you.
First I wanted to stay with the imperial gears, but it is so easy to get the same gear reduction (number of teeth) at the German supplier and I didnt get the imperial easy in germany.
The out side teeth gear wheels I made myself. The inside is about 40€ each. Thats Ok.
The distances are within a few tenth. 
So it is easy to align.


----------



## petertha (Dec 15, 2019)

Ah, that makes sense. So I assume you selected module-1, crankshaft = 18 tooth, idler-1 = 18 tooth, idler-2 = 12 tooth, ring = 48 tooth?
Look forward to your building pics!


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 16, 2019)

You are right!
Pictures comming soon!


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 16, 2019)

Can somebody help my regarding providing some pdf files?
I dont know how to!
As soon I made a reviev and add some dimensions I would provide the files one by one.  
Is there a platform existing?


----------



## e.picler (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi Michael!
Very nice project. I will be following this thread.
I also have an Optimum BF20 and a D180X300 lathe.

Edi


----------



## petertha (Dec 16, 2019)

Michael, do you mean how to upload PDF to this forum, or how to create PDF from your software? First question is easy. Just make a post, click Upload a File, browse to where your PDF is located, select. Thre may be limits as to maximum file size, but for sure people have uploaded individual PDF pages.

If you mean how to create PDF from your CAD program, if it doesn't have that direct internal capability, generally you can download some PDF utilities. Once installed, rather than selecting your local printer, you select PDF 'device'. There are a lot of them out there. I can provide link to one I use but I think even the free ones work OK.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 16, 2019)

@ Peter, it is sometime forbitten in a forum to upload PDF or any other files than pictures, where you own the rights on.
Thank you for explaining. I thought I need to upload them on a "third" place.

@EDI 
thanks for following 
Jap, you can do a lot with those too!


----------



## petertha (Dec 17, 2019)

Ah, I understand now. The Edwards original plans are public domain, but now with mods.... Yes, better your way.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 21, 2019)

Some progress at the cylinderheads.
I follow the procedure given by JUNG who toleranced the valve cage 0.05mm bigger than the bore. I made dem 0.07 bigger and heat the cylinderhead.
So the pressure was high but it works. In my opinion it is the better seal than chemical glue like locktite.
Now I make the top side cooling fins.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 21, 2019)

Fore the guys who are intrested in the metric drawings.
Give me some time. I need to do something at the drawings, (measurement, change the german language to english) but I dont forget it.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 21, 2019)

Three more pictures who will explain my work.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 21, 2019)

The 4127.JPG shows only the procedure. I was wearing heat protection welder gloves and it was still warm.
I didnt make any pictueres while I made the 20 degree inner cone of the C-Head on the laith.


----------



## petertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice.
- so did you cut the valve seat before installing cage into the head, or you will do that operation now?
- what temperature did you heat the aluminum head to beforehand?
- did you install both cages at the same time, or back in the oven for cage #2?
- is the cage material bronze or brass? (I think maybe the material description stated 'red brass' but I didn't look up the corresponding euro ISO? numbers as we probably couldn't get it here anyways)


----------



## Foketry (Dec 21, 2019)

Michael Rosenbauer said:


> I make some progress
> 10 Zylinder completed. 27.00mm bore and beginning with the Cylinder heads.
> I made 2 tools. One for the Cylinder  finalisation on the laith.
> the second tool is for fixatation of the cylinderhead. You can find it in the vice
> ...



Great job, I need your advice regarding the tilting vice, where can I buy one equal to yours?
the width is 100 mm?
I searched from Paulimot.de but it isn't there


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Dec 21, 2019)

@Peter 
Valve seats 0,2mm will be done by a special "cutting valve" witch a will made after finishing the fins. I need to drill the valve shaft bores up to 2,8mm and ream them to 3mm h7 and then I made the vale seats.
Temperature of the warmed cylinderheads was round about 350°C  and I could join both cages at the same time. It takes only some seconds to press them in.
red brass is the material of the valve cages. 
@Foketry 
I bought it 4years ago at e-bay.de and unfortuately I didn´t have an adress but I can search for it.
100mm is the width. But you can get it with 80mm also.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 5, 2020)

During the holy day´s I had some time to finish the top fin cutting of the 10 cylinder heads. I finished the inlet end exhaust side openings and then I need to wait for a saw mill tool 20x1 mm for the radial fins ending with a 10mm radius.
Thats why I turned to the valves.
I finished my first today and it takes 90min to make one.
I changed the design of the vent a little bit so it looks more than a real one.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 13, 2020)

Now the BF20CNC is working at the body fins. 
I bought a carbide 20x1mm sawmill blade ind made a tool for clamping tool for it.
I let it running too times because of the 3,8mm deep cut. I used a axis shift by x-1mm 
If you watch the video reduce the volume because the air spray cooling is that loud.
Its my first video


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 16, 2020)

The first of 10
presenting the finished Cylinderhead pearl blasted with valves. Valves are not fine grinded.
I am happy


----------



## petertha (Jan 16, 2020)

Coming along nicely Michael. What was the abrasive blasting material you used, like sand grains or plastic beads?


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello Peter, it´s fine glass.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 29, 2020)

I want to upload the first drawing of the metric  plan in dfx but it fails because the DFX is not allowed to upload by the forum.
So what can we do?


----------



## necchiom (Jan 29, 2020)

Michael Rosenbauer said:


> I want to upload the first drawing of the metric  plan in dfx but it fails because the DFX is not allowed to upload by the forum.
> So what can we do?


Hi Michael. The suggested solution is to pack all of them in a .ZIP archive/file. Cheers.


----------



## josodl1953 (Jan 29, 2020)

What about a screenshot ?I made screenshots of the Edwards PDF drawings and thus converted them to JPEG.
Then I made modifications, remarks etc. with Paint which is , sadly, no longer supported in the latest versions of Windows.
See example below.



Please  note that the metric dimensions  apply to the downsized version of the Edwards I made.


----------



## awake (Jan 29, 2020)

Maybe export the .dxf to a .pdf?


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Jan 31, 2020)

Thats not a bad idea Jos and (awake), but I have all the drawings made with DESIGNCAD and I can convert any to a DFX file.
So everybody can make his own changes.
And if a measurement wasnt shown at the drawing the can take it by their own CAD program. For example: usualy a diameter and a angle is measured but not the X-Y coordinates. On my mill I can easy go to coordinates.   
I try Neccioms solution but I never worked with ZIP so I need to get familiar with this first,


----------



## awake (Jan 31, 2020)

Michael, what type of computer OS are you using? I know that Windows 10 and Linux (at least in the Ubuntu flavor) have the ability to create a .zip file built it to the file browser; I would guess Mac OS does as well, but I hardly ever use a Mac, so I don't know for sure.

On Windows 10, it is not quite as obvious as it could be. If you select any file or set of files, you will right-click on them and choose the "Send to" option from the pop-up menu. One of the choices that will pop up for "Send to" is "Compressed (.zipped) folder" - choose that and it will create the .zip file in the same directory, giving you a chance to name it as you wish.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello Awake ,
usual I use WIN10 Laptops and desktops. Desktop at home, a lap top Win10 at company and when I am at work on business tripps I have my privat Laptop WIN 10 as well. None of them have WIN ZIP on board. Company choose other coprimation software and WIN ZIP isnt free. I  find some program but, I am in england now and nternet conectivity is bad on site and hotel. 
I will investigate of a useful program making ZIP files and then I start with upload when I am back home.


----------



## awake (Feb 7, 2020)

Michael, if you have Windows 10, it should have the zip / unzip capability built it - not a separate program that has to be installed (not WinZip). Go to your file browser and right-click on a file - do you see a choice in the popup menu for "Send to"? Click on (or point to?) that choice, and it should offer some additional choices. One of these should be "Send to compressed folder" - which is their way of saying, create a .zip file.


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Aug 20, 2020)

Hey guy´s I am back in bussines. Sometimes the familie needs more support, than I need the shop.
So I can´t do anything in wintertime because the electric heater eats my money,  I could start this year´s season really late but I start.
All Cylinderheads are finished, yesterday I made the cylinder liner. Today I started with the housing cover and intake manyfold. Camdisk is finished on the laith.
CNC cuts needs to be done. 
Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Michael Rosenbauer (Aug 21, 2020)

When I start to think about, how to manufacture the cam disk cams on the CNC I thought the best to do is 1 program different at hight.
All the 8mm holes are reamed that I can flip the disc upside down and have the same positioning for making the cams. For that I made a tool to clamp the disc on a chuck.
I will leave 0.05mm material after milling, to grind the cams after hardening the disc.
But next, Iwill finalize the intake manifold´s.


----------

